# What breed of dogs do you have and enjoy?



## GrandmaC (Jan 14, 2011)

Well there's pictures of Mini's and pictures of people why not our dogs?

What breed (or breeds) of dogs do you like and have? Shall we post dog pictures?

We are owned and loved by Bella (Isabella) our 2 y/o GSD and our 10 y/o Pit Bull.

And run a small private Miniature Pincher rescue and currently have 12.

. 7 we should just say are ours as they have 'issues and some with a biting history

so for some it was either us or euthanasia for them.

Here is Bella,

Bella Loves the snow







Last year as a pup


----------



## Sonya (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I no longer have minis so this is a thread I can participate in. I love black labs, I lost my lab Brutus over a year ago and he was my soulmate, he was almost 13 when he went to the bridge :






One day I will have a black lab again when the time is right, but I do have two other dogs that I love with all my heart, the two in my avatar...Radar is the black/white one, he is a mix of (spaniel/beagle/lab/???), he is about 11 and the brown and white guy is my Rat Terrier named Tanga, he is about 3.

Here is the three of them all together summer of 2009 at the lake:


----------



## Mona (Jan 14, 2011)

This is *"Abby", *our spayed coming 3 year old Boxer...






This is *"Monkey", *our year and a half old neutered Chinese Crested/Chihuahua mix...






And this is *"Brandi", *our spayed 8 year old Chihuahua/Terrier mix that we adopted/inherited when my Mom recently passed away...


----------



## anoki (Jan 15, 2011)

Now you're asking for it 





I own, breed, show (conformation, Rally-Obedience and herding) and LOVE Cardigan Welsh Corgis!

This was taken the end of November-Cash, Ritchi, Delilah, Moxie (also in my avatar), Jane, Sassy (she was just visiting) and Lainey-who was expecting at the time.






And these are the newest bunch, now 5 weeks old!





Check out my website for more pictures. I am working on completely redoing my website at the moment, so I don't have puppy pics up yet.

~kathryn


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 15, 2011)

I LOVE the Pembroke Welsh Corgi's, Other than color what other differences are there between the Pembroke and the Cardigans?


----------



## REO (Jan 15, 2011)

Mona, I LOVE Brandi's crown necklace!

Kath, that pic of all the Corgies running made me smile!

{{{Sonya}}} Brutus was a beauty


----------



## Mona (Jan 15, 2011)

What the heck Robin...how dare you reply without telling us and showing us YOURS!!! Come on, spit up the photos again!! Yes, Brandi no longer has that "necklace. Mys sister had bought it for her one year for Chrismas. Mom called it Brandi's "pearls". LOL! There is another oblong shaped pink tag behind her rabies tag but you can't see it in that photo...it say's "Her Majesty". I bought that for her years ago too, when I was in a pet store and saw it! I figured she just had to have it!


----------



## uwharrie (Jan 15, 2011)

I have Italian Greyhounds. Have owned and shown them since 1985. We also have a token Doberman (have owned the breed since 84) Since getting into the minis I have cut WAY back on showing the dogs. Currently we only have three adult IGs, one old rescue, one dog who will be going to Japan this spring, and the dam of my current litter.

This is one of our upcoming stars Bleu (or Boo as it seems to have morphed into)






You can see more of the crew on our website.


----------



## Jill (Jan 15, 2011)

My husband and I love dogs. They are really our children. They're with us all the time and most of them sleep on the bed with us at night. I can't imagine life without them and love them so much it hurts. Here are some of our kids:

Winston, who we lost a little over 2 years ago, but I still think of him every day. Like Sonya's Brutus, Winston was my soul mate:






Watson, who came to us very soon after we lost Winston from a special friend and just so many things that told us he was meant to be. I think WInston's a big influence on Watson because he is just EXACTLY what his mommy needs:






This is Wilson, who is Watson's full brother. We got him a couple months after we got Watson. I had actually taken off almost the entire first two months of Watson coming home and when I had to be at the office more often, I didn't want Watson not to have a playmate his own age and we were able to get Wilson. We say they are "life partners".






Willow, who was "Winston's baby" (not really, but "he" got her when he was 2yrs old and just adored her -- see little picture):











"Super Model" collie, Kelsey is below. She is really good with the little dogs, goats and horses. She adores the foals especially. Great watchdog, too:


----------



## Sterling (Jan 15, 2011)

GrandmaC your GSD is beautiful. I also love seeing other forum member's pups who have been here for years. Sonya I remember Brutus, what gentle eyes he had. Mona, I am so very sorry to hear about your mother.....we lost Dad in April and it feels like only yesterday. Even tho the time goes by fast, it doesn't feel so in your heart. I'm happy to see that her little pup Brandi got to come live with you.

I love this thread being the dog lover that I am!

Here are my two....Lakota and Tweety. Lakota is my 5 yr. old Cane Corso and Tweety is my 10 yr. old Boxer. Lakota is my canine soulmate. My world revolves around her....and she knows it. lol... She is a wonderful companion and protection/guardian of my own being and the farm. She loves "her" horses, chickens, duck and cat.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 15, 2011)

Jill are those Shi Zu's?

Kathryn I hope you'll tell us more about Cardigans. I've had a Pembroke but have not known anyone with a Cardigan.

They're beautiful and the picture of them running in the snow is awesome. So cute!

Today we're taking a Cocker that is in our rescue to the groomers and Monday he gets neutered.

Will take before and after pics and post them. We don't usually do cockers as we take in unwanted Min Pins with 'issues'

Have a major biter coming in Monday


----------



## Reble (Jan 15, 2011)

I have Shih Tzu's and Poodles






Just had a litter of pups (six) 3 days ago..


----------



## little lady (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is my doggy soulmate. Had several dogs over the years but never one touch my soul like him. Harley the Shih Tzu. I keep him cut very short most of the time except in the cold months Dec-Feb since he is outside with me all the time. He is such a friendly, happy fella.


----------



## chandab (Jan 15, 2011)

I love Aussies, had one for 13.5 years, lost her about 1.5 years ago.

Here's Bridgette:






And, here's my current girl, she's a blue heelerX [blue Heeler X Hanging Tree (hanging tree is a mix of Catahoula, kelpie and border collie).

Puppy pic:






And, more recent:






I do want another Aussie someday, but right now we each have a dog, and that's plenty.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't post photos, ugh.



My second favorite topic to horses is dogs. I have one blue full sized collie, three powderpuff chinese cresteds and one tibetan spaniel. I love dogs.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 15, 2011)

done by accident of a mod sees this post delete this was suppose to be an edit of a prior one


----------



## bevann (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't post photos either, but I have 2 Pembroke Corgis.Lost another 1 in late September to mouth cancer.She was 11 and I rescued her from a bad home situation almost 10 years ago.If she was still here she would be right under my feet while I'm on the computer.Boy, do I miss her. I have had Corgis since 1972 and bred and showed them for a while.Before that I bred and showed German Shepherds starting in 1961.Had the same lines for 42 years when I lost my last one.I LOVE my Corgis except for the hair that is always on the floor and my clothes.I HATE cleaning the house, but love mucking stalls.Pembroke Corgis have no tails(removed at 3 days) and are smaller than Cardigans and have different body build and fronts.Cardigans come in more colors than Pembrokes -merles, brindles in addition to the red&white, sable and tri colors of the Pembrokes.Both are nice breeds.My friend who has had both is trying to get me to get a Cardigan, but I love my Pembrokes.This is a fun thread.Forum members have some awesome looking dogs.


----------



## Jill (Jan 15, 2011)

GrandmaC said:


> Jill are those Shi Zu's?



Yes! I'm sorry I left that part out. Our little dogs are Shih-Tzu's. I love the breed. It's our favorite ever since we got Winston when he was a baby



They're like big dogs in little dog bodies. It's almost amazing so much self importance FITS in those little bodies


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 15, 2011)

Love this topic. Dogs are my favourite people.

I have a Cocker Spaniel (my 4th Cocker) and a Maltese. I call Cockers 'love machines' for obvious reasons. Beamer is a bit of a weirdo, so sensitive, so many funny little idiosyncracies but boy does he know how to cuddle.



Lizzie, the Maltese, is rising 16 years old, found her on a street corner a lifetime ago. So sweet, always was and always will be.





RATS!!!! Thought I'd be able to work out how to add photos but can't.. Have to go to the practice page. I'll be back..


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a 2 year old Chocolate Lab. Shes the typical lab, loves water, loves food, loves people lol. I dont have a picture of her currently tho. I dont LOVE labs, but there great family dogs. I love pointers and boxers =]


----------



## anoki (Jan 15, 2011)

GrandmaC said:


> I LOVE the Pembroke Welsh Corgi's, Other than color what other differences are there between the Pembroke and the Cardigans?


There are a number of differences between Pembrokes and Cardigans. The most obvious being Cardigans have tails. Weight ranges for Cardigans are: female 24-35 lbs male 30-38 lbs. The structure between the 2 breeds is quite different, and I believe (though I don't know for sure as I haven't studied the Pem standard) that the proportions for each breed are different. Cardigans tend to have larger ears than Pems and they are set differently on their head. I know that doesn't help too much in description, but if you see 2 side by side, the differences are quite noticeable. I also find Pems aren't quite as long as Cardigans, though maybe that is just because they are (or should be) smaller than Cardigans (though I've met many Pems who are bigger than my 34 lb female Cardigan).

Cardigans come in red, sable, brindle, blue merle, black and white (with brindle points) and tri (black with tan points).

Temperament wise, I honestly don't know if there is any difference between the two breeds. I've heard several people who own both breeds say they notice a difference between the 2, but I wonder if there is as much difference within each breed as there is between the 2 breeds. Cardigans are said to be more reserved--they think before they act, which some people confuse with being aloof or shy. Pembrokes (so I've been told) are said to be more in your face --acting before they think. Pems more 'serious' and Cardigans more goofy or clown-like. Not sure how true that is either....there are some people on here with both breeds, so maybe they can chime in!




I have met some nice Pems, and I have met some nasty Pems...but I've met the same with Cardigans too!

If you have other questions about them, please feel free to email me anytime! I love to talk about my cardis!





I forgot to add....

Sterling, I remember when you got Lakota!!! Wow, has she ever turned into a beautiful dog!!!





~kathryn


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 15, 2011)

Took the rescue Cocker into the groomers today and he's still there





Some people have no business owning pets under all that hair is

Both ears look like a major yeast infection





One eye infected





Sores and growths inside his mouth and lips





He was so hairy one could not see under all that hair just mops and mops of it.





Will post before and after pics when I go back and get him. Between the medical and neutering I'm guessing we'll have a few hundred dollars

before he's ready to adopt out.



I'm sure that will make my husbands evening after I tell him

The groomer says he had a good mind on him and was quiet when she was doing his feet and that most Cockers she gets in

snap when she starts their feet.


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a very nice old German Shepard and Lab mix possibly with some coon hound blood in her. Shes very gentle kind and quite and was a rescue, and I think she knows she was too.

Shes looks a bit less white in this picture as its a few years old now but overall she looks the same (I had accidentally woken her up from a nap when I took this so don't mind her demonic stare LOL)...


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 15, 2011)

I love this topic and love seeing everyones pups!

 

This is my beloved Greyhound Skye. I adopted her as a 3 year old which means she was a really bad racing dog. She does not chase animals and she does not run away but she is afraid of everything.

 






 






 

Skye likes to dig holes, which I did not know about Greyhounds until owning one.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 15, 2011)

GrandmaC said:


> Took the rescue Cocker into the groomers today and he's still there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree, some people should not be owning pets! I think it is sad when somebody buys a puppy for a senior citizen without thinking of the care involved and without thinking that maybe the person might just be too old to care for a dog properly.

I did an emergency foster on a tibetan spaniel last year. Owned by a senior waayyyyy too old to have a dog and when he had to go to the hospital and then a nursing home my Bonnie girl lived in an empty house for several months while neighbors let her out a couple of times a day. When I took her in she had a bad yeast infection in both ears, bladder stones, urinary infection, she wasn't housebroken, not spayed. She came into heat the second day she was at my house and following the heat she got a full blown false pregnancy where she nested, gathered and defended toys. She didn't like her ears touched or her feet. Less than a year later, she is housebroken, spayed, lets me groom her, clean her ears and trim her nails and she is the sweetest little girl you can ever imagine. She is a smart little dog and learns so fast. She is the apple of my eye and I can't remember what it was like not to have her here in our home. I am thankful every day that she came into our lives. She cost a mint to make her healthy and lots of time and training and somehow along the way she became the dog of my dreams.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 15, 2011)

LOl Tucker is not going up for adoption, we decided we'll be his forever home.

Tucker today before the groomers

http://s1199.photobu...nt=VID00041.mp4

Tucker this evening (groomer said he required two baths.

http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa471/ManyMinPins/Our%20rescue%20dogs/?action=view&current=VID00049.mp4


----------



## sfmini (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been owned by Pembrokes since 1980, lost my last one to degenerative myelopathy and we are currently losing his littermate to the same disease. He is completely immobile now, but still happy as a clam, great appetite, and we keep him comfortable and clean and dry. He will tell us when it is 'time'.

This is Frasier (CH Forfox Face The Music), who died way too soon. He was depressed as soon as he went down in the rear so I let him go.





Tucker will make the THIRD Pembroke lost to DM.

Here is the love of my life, Lily (daughter of Anoki's Moxie) What an amazing dog, and yes the Cardis are different from Pems, I like them much better. Not as barky, shedding, super loyal, loves everybody, strong herding drive, and just a wonderful dog. It did take me a while to get used to the look and the tail. Eyes are smaller than Pems also. I am finally getting around to getting Lily registered with AKC (she is Canadian) so I can show her this year.











We have a rescue chihuahua, rescue lab mix, rescue golden, two Pembrokes, a mini aussie (need to find her a home where she can run more), and Lily.

Oh, and an Anatolian who lives down by the barn.




The orange streamers were tied on him during deer hunting season in the hopes he woulnd't be mistaken for a deer.


----------



## REO (Jan 15, 2011)

OK Mona! Sorry, I hadn't had pics of Roxy uploaded.

We decided we wanted a dog (ok I did!) And I researched and wanted an Anatolian.

I found this mostly Anatolian mixed girl at the Washington Co. SPCA in OK. I knew from her online pics that she was IT. When the door opened and she came running out and went straight to my hubby, that was that! She was for us! She was 6 mos old. Had been at the shelter for some time. Had been brought in by Animal Control, wandering the streets.

She never potties in the house and already fetched. She's a GREAT dog!

We'll have had her a year Jan 23rd!





She's grown a ton and is now 25" at the shoulder.

Here's Roxy


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 15, 2011)

REO are these before and after pics? Like when you got her and now?

OMG she doesn't even look like the same dog!!!


----------



## Katiean (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a poodle and yorkie






A Great Pyrenees mix






and 4 Japanese Chins. 6 if you count the puppies











I don't have pics of Buddy the dad of the puppies or my other female.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 15, 2011)

Love seeing everyone's dogs! So adorable!

 

I currently own 3 little "ankle biters" that I adore 





*Whitney *is an 11yr Miniature Pincher (rescue)






*"Emma"* 6 yr Miniature Pincher (Rescue) and daughter of Whitney






and last but not least...Miss Foxy Lady aka:* "Foxy"* (Rescue) She is a Chihuahua, Pomeranian, poodle, Yorki Cross. Don't ask haha 










 

As much as i love these little guys...I miss the big dogs. My family used to breed Dobermans. Best dogs we ever owned. Here is a pic of our last doberman. We hope to get another one someday.

 

*Jackson *this was him at a year old...he was HUGE! Miss him tons. Had to give him up due to many reasons. He was a great dog though and has a wonderful home.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a 2 yr old Toy Fox Terrier, Teo (pronounced Tay-oh). I found him, or he found me not long after I had to put down my previous Toy Fox Terrier, "Tucker" my bestest doggy friend ever. I love the TFT personalities, I knew after I lost Tucker I had to have another! And Teo was what I needed.





Here is Teo at 8 months old (I need to update my website!):






And here is Tucker, 13 years old, the summer before he passed.


----------



## REO (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope, those pics were taken the same day! Taken last Fall helping "daddy" pull weeds. She was in her lanky teenage stage. Now she's gotten much heavier! She takes up most of the couch!





We just had her in and she and I shared a couple of apples. I have to cut them in small bites cuz Roxy is "dainty"! LOL

I love seeing all the great dogs!


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 15, 2011)

*I have the most beautiful pitt/lab mix female named Sasha. She's brendled like a pitt with the big snuggly lab body and personality. *

* *

*Oh and loves the water too! *


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

Lady and my husband.

Lady is an abnormally small Min Pin being less than 10 inches at the shoulder and 3 1/2 to 4 lbs.

She came to us one night last year when a man had to have her GONE NOW.

My dear sweet husband drove 2 hours over the mountains in the evening to go get her for a total of a 4 hr trip. She had been through (counting us) 4 homes in 2 months. It also took us literally almost 2 months before we could pick her up without her snapping and growling at us. If no one thinks it's over kill I may post more of our other Min Pins another day. My ole 'Salty Dog' (old retired navy man) after serving our country 20 years is now serving homeless and unwanted Min Pins with his crazy wife.

I am so proud and honored to be his wife.






Jewel came to us as a 7 month old puppy 2 months ago. She was born at a puppy mill in Kansas, sold to a puppy broker who then sold her to a pet shop in Richland, Wa who sold her to her first family who adopted her to her 2nd family who gave her to us her 3rd family. I have the total paper trail, it's shocking.

All this in 7 short months of life, She is now in her forever home with us.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 16, 2011)

This is one of my favorites of his baby photos.






Our German Shepherd, Chevy, is now 4 1/2 years old.

He's grown into a nice big boy and has kept his wonderful

gentle mind, that attracted us to him when he was a baby.

We keep thinking of getting him a sibling of some kind

but overall we think he likes being an only child.

He is 'indulged' not spoiled 

He goes everywhere with me whether it's for a ride in the

car, to the barn or to take a shower.

(Ok did this the long way to insert the image of Chev.

It's not getting the code from Photobucket but the form here

on LB...it runs off the page and the insert prompt doesn't appear.

But I got around it by going to edit my post.)


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

Equuisize said:


> Can't get the link for photos to minimize enough to
> 
> get the photo code from Photobucket so I can include his photo
> 
> but without any bias (right!) he's a handsome boy.



The ones above are photobucket ones

when you run your mouse over the pic and it drops down email, etc etc

click on the very last one then paste here, looking at my above ones it seems to automatically downsize them.

I wanna see your GSD, I just love GSD's


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 16, 2011)

We own 3 dogs.

Riis is a CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) registered sable German Shepherd. We got her when she was six. She is a trained protection dog. She was trained in English and German but for some reason responds more readily to German



She just turned 12 and is enjoying her retirement on the farm










Callie is a 6 year old CKC registered Bernese Mountain Dog. She came to us very fearful (could not be let out without a leash on her or she would just blindly bolt to nowhere). Now she loves her daddy very much. She has had 4 beautiful litters of pups for us










Katie is Callie's pup from her second litter. She is 3. She is full of energy. She's still a big pup. We're hoping to breed her this Spring for the first time, but I'll have to see if/when she matures mentally





This is Katie playing with one of Callie's pups from 2010






This is a pic of Katie (on your left), Kevin, and Max (Katie's brother that people in town now own)


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 16, 2011)

We have 5 dogs... here is a picture of 4 of them - our Blue Heeler and then our 3 pomeranians.

The Blue Heeler is my husband's cattle dog and he makes an excellent watch dog and also helps with the horses when needed.

The pomeranian sitting on my husband's lap in the picture is most definetly an indoor dog - she only wants to be outside long enough to do her business and most days she thinks that is too long.. The other 2 would LOVE to be outside all the time (we say they are Large dogs trapped in a small dogs body)...






And then my chocolate lab - this picture of him is from 2008 when he was just a pup so he is alot bigger now but don't have a current one handy at the moment. He is wonderful - great with everything on the farm and is also a good watchdog...


----------



## Sterling (Jan 16, 2011)

Sterling, I remember when you got Lakota!!! Wow, has she ever turned into a beautiful dog!!!



~kathryn

Thank you Kathryn! And thank you and Bev for that little info on Corgis. Very informative info. I've always loved your little Corgis and actually my antennas went up when I first saw Moxie. She seemed like such a big dog in a little body ....I don't know if it's just me, but she seems to put her stamp on her puppies? They all have that "Moxie" look.


----------



## minih (Jan 16, 2011)

I could not live without dogs in my life. Like others have mentioned they are a part of our family. The three in the house we have are 2 pugs (Bunny and Sweetie) and a boxer (Angel).







And our 3 outside dogs, we have a pom mix? Scruffy who was a rescue that showed up weighing only 2 pounds and had a huge gash on her chest, ears half eat off from ticks, and was very wormy. She is one of the best dogs ever.






Sir Wizzer Britches, he peed in my daughters truck on the way home from saving him at the vets to be put down. He had mange and was wormy. Wizzer for short.

Wizzer

Buster: very recent rescue, driving home on our back roads and there he was. Hungry and lost. Took him to the vet and he also had heartworms. We just finished his treatment for them and he is doing great. Now he just needs to get neutered. Very soon.

I don't have a pic of him yet, need to take one and post later. He looks like a min-pin, beagle and chihuahua cross. ? Cute as a button.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 16, 2011)

DGR....I have to say that photo of your Chocolate Lab made me giggle!! I love to see dogs smiling. What a CUTIE!!!

Oh...and Dan....your Lab/mix is precious.

Mindy Lee I would love to see your Pit mix. Do you have photos to share?


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 16, 2011)

I love Dogs I work at an animal shelter. My favorite breed though is the Chinese Shar Pei. I grew up with them, and don't think I could ever not have one

Here is my Shar Pei Azure that recently passed away. She was a therapy dog.






And here is our new shar pei who came from a shar pei rescue Her name is Olive











And here is our dog Charlie. He was a foster puppy we just couldn't give up. He is Lab/Golden and more LOL.

(he is throwing a treat up in this pic)


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 16, 2011)

REO, your Anatolian mix is definitely part Akita.

Here are my two boys I have now.... my purebred Border Collie who is about 8 now and an abused rescue dog who is Border Collie and Golden Retriever. The BC is the watch dog and all business, and the mix is Mr. Happy Dog, LOL who watches but with a sense of humor. He loves carrying things in his mouth and has to bring or carry something every time he gets wound up- like every time I come home, go outside, etc... LOL

Here's Angus the BC











Here is MacDuff. His previous owner starved and beat him as a pup. His back leg was broken when I got him and had already started to heal. It damaged the growth plate, so is a bit shorter than the other one and doesnt bend in the hock joint at all. Very sad, but it doesnt keep him from running and playing with Angus. He is a good natured dog.... the second pic, he couldnt find a stick or toy to grab, so went for the next best thing- a piece of baling string out of the hay shed!!!


----------



## ohmt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my collie, Tiffany:











This was her after stealing my 'bed' (couch). I often wake up on the floor while she is in my bed with her head on my pillow. Silly girl. The sweetest, smartest, and most loyal dog one could ever ask for though



I don't think I'll ever be able to live without a collie. She is great with the horses and has always got a barn kitten or two right at her heels.

Here is Shotsy with her 'baby'. She lays on it like this all the time and has to take it with her when she goes to bed.






And here is MeToo-she is a maltese. A little 'fluffy', I know.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is my crew.....


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jan 17, 2011)

I just love dogs. Another passion of mine. I currently work with 2 dog trainers so I get to spend time with a variety of breeds & puppies. Its great work.

But here are my 2 babies.

Dionne- 6 yr old Miniature Pinscher. She is my baby. Got her when she was 1 1/2. She was too small and was being sent back to the breeders. A breeder who i've oggled over for 4 yrs before purchaseing a min pin. I had a specific want,, a black & Tan female, younger than 3. It was just meant to be. I found her at the perfect time.
















In her bed in the barn. This girl just loves farm life.






Corona - 7 yr old Doberman Pinscher. I have shared custody over him with my ex lol.


----------



## gimp (Jan 17, 2011)

Hooked on Cardigan Corgis here...

I have a rescue pem, Henry






His sister Kate, my first Cardigan (with Henry)






and baby brother Nugget, who just turned one (with Kate)






Cardigan folks get asked all the time about the differences in the way the two breeds act. My favorite response: If you are at a party the Cardigan would be the bartender and the Pembroke would be the guy with the lampshade on his head.

I will never be without Cardigans. (Thanks to anoki for opening my eyes to them!)


----------



## Ashley (Jan 17, 2011)

I sure miss my Shar pei. Someday I will get another one, but not until some of the ones we have pass on. Have to get a pup this time to raise it up with cats so he/she dont want to eat them.

Here is another I took of one of our dogs today.

She is about 9 years old, and really keep considering putting her down due to some health reasons, but cant bring myself to do it.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would love to share photos of my babies, but can't figure out how!



I've had two people give me instructions on posting pictures and I still can't get it. I have enjoyed all of you alls pics of your babies.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a Newfoundland, an Airedale, and a Boston Terrier. I love the mix of dogs I have right now, everyone seems pretty relaxed and happy.

Samson and Lucy






Lucy relaxing on the couch






Sam and Roxanne






Roxanne and Lucas


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Jan 17, 2011)

This is my dog, Scrappydo. He is a bit of a ham.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 17, 2011)

*Folli* - a borzoi and the gentlest soul I have ever known...











*Folli* with *Tag* - who brought her up.






*Tagalong - Tag*... was a smooth fox terrier. I love/loved all my dogs, but *Tag* was truly my "heart dog".











After *Tag* was gone ( a long and very sad tale) - *Folli* pined for a terrier... and so *Fig* came along. *Folli *"adopted" her and never left her side.

to be continued...


----------



## tagalong (Jan 17, 2011)

*Folli *brought *Fig* up - and then we lost *Folli* to bone cancer.





A friend who bred Border Terriers insisted that I take *Tug*...











_to also be continued..._


----------



## tagalong (Jan 17, 2011)

*Fig* brought him up - and now the two of them are BFFs and flyball fanatics...

























Sorry for the picspam!


----------



## minie812 (Jan 17, 2011)

We have two rescue Italian greayhounds that we have had for 12 yrs now-They are my butt warmers in the winter. Then we have Tinker-Dog the Boxer who I rescued at an auction. He was only 4 wks old and so sick now he weighs a 92 lbs. He is my heart! Then there is Kirby our little mini Aussie that I had to have when I lost my Big Aussie and he is just about a year. I had to get him because Tinker-Dog neede



d a friend to play



with. All of



them are great with the minis too!


----------



## Mona (Jan 17, 2011)

OH MY...I absolutely LOVE this photo!! JUST GORGEOUS!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mona said:


> OH MY...I absolutely LOVE this photo!! JUST GORGEOUS!



I was going to say that, too. It's right out of the Chronicles of Narnia; I'm expecting a "fawn" to jump out at any moment


----------



## tagalong (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Mona... I wish it was better quality - I only had a little disposable camera in my hand - and looked up just as Folli took her new puppy Fig - who had only been with us a couple of weeks - on "patrol" up to the gate. I quickly snapped it and that was what I got. It could have been a lot better - if you notice, there is a line of tracks in the snow on the right of the driveway - and just as I snapped the photo, Edgar Martinez, the barn kitty, jumped into the foliage and out of sight...... you can sort of see his black shape to the right of Folli...


----------



## Mona (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, actually I had noticed that set of footprints to the right. I was really examining the picture closely, as it looked so "perfect" I was wondering if the dogs were "photoshopped" into that photo, and when I saw those tracks, I realized it was probably a "real" photo. Just gorgeous!!


----------



## anoki (Jan 18, 2011)

tagalong, it is an amazing photo!!!




:wub

I remember seeing it before (I think after Folli passed), and thinking the same as Mona....it looks too 'perfect' to be real....but I knew it wasn't doctored at all.

It's one of those once-in-a-lifetime photos.....it is beautiful!





~kathryn


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jan 18, 2011)

We raise the Aust. Cattle dogs the blues and the reds. I cant post pics but I love mine to death. I have a male that I will not take a million dollars for. I would like to thank the Kurpas for a chance in having on of their FUR kids and one of the last ones out of Their male Kurpas Hunker down aka goose,

I just love this breed to me they are more of a family dog then any.

Also have a boxer and a anckle bitter


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 19, 2011)

Just tried to add my dogs' pics to this and got the message

* 'You are not allowed to use this image extension on this board.'*

* *

Anyone know what that's all about?


----------



## gimp (Jan 19, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> Just tried to add my dogs' pics to this and got the message
> 
> * 'You are not allowed to use this image extension on this board.'*
> 
> ...


I usually download to photobucket and use the direct link that they give to each picture.


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 19, 2011)

Sterling said:


> DGR....I have to say that photo of your Chocolate Lab made me giggle!! I love to see dogs smiling. What a CUTIE!!!



Thank you -- he seems to be smiling in all his pictures... He is a very happy dog...


----------



## REO (Jan 19, 2011)

Helicopter, is your photo a .jpg? If it's a PNG it won't post.


----------



## Relic (Jan 19, 2011)

Mona smartest house dog in the world


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2011)

Too funny



:OKinteresting


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so excited! I finally figured out how to post pictures. Thank you Roko&Charlie for all of your help, and now for the moment of glory: My baby girl, Abby


----------



## REO (Jan 20, 2011)

What a cutie! She was worth the wait!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I am so excited! I finally figured out how to post pictures. Thank you Roko&Charlie for all of your help, and now for the moment of glory: My baby girl, Abby


Awwww Abby!!!



Look at that SMILE!!!!


----------



## wildoak (Jan 20, 2011)

Our current crew includes an aging Jack Russell and Border Collie, two Pyrenees/Anatolian youngsters, and probably the best dog I've ever owned, a Papillon/mini Aussie cross. Above is Angus, 10 month Pyr cross...already over 100 lbs.






Sampson, Angus's slightly goofy sibling.




And the two of them just 8 months ago!






Bailey (Pap/aussie mix) with my daughter's tiny Papillon at about 12 weeks/under 2 lbs. Bailey looks huge but he was maybe 15 lbs then. Oops, didn't realize it was so out of focus - looking for a better one!






Not mine, but my daughters both have Papillons. Great little dogs!

Jan


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 21, 2011)

Great thread!

I love just about any breed of dog and over the years, through fostering, I've had many different breeds in my home. But I think my favorite as my personal family member would be the Chihuahua, with Italian Greyhounds being a very close second.

Here are some I've loved over the years:

Jack. The love of my life. He was blind many years before we even knew. He had figured out the lay of the land and navigated so well we didn't know he was blind until we moved to the farm in 2003. He died from a tragic accident in 2007 and my life has never been the same. He was my special baby.










Oscar. My sweet little boy who is 12 this year and not feeling very well these days. He's got bad knees and hips from his momma, Carmelita, and his having a particularly rough time this week. Please keep him in your prayers.






Carmelita. Many of you may remember Carmelita's story from my website (isn't up there currently). She was Oscar's mom. We met her when we bought Oscar and at that time I just knew I had a connection with her. I even asked if I could adopt her when she was retired from breeding. Well, a LOT happened in the next 5 years, but she ended up being sold at an auction to a puppymill breeder and was living in horrid conditions - all the while crippled and unable to walk. But she was still being bred! Through the help of unbelievably kind strangers, I was able to get Carm from the puppymill and she spent the last 6 years of her life with me. She never walked the entire time I had her, but that didn't stop her from enjoying life and demanding to be treated like queen! This picture was taken when she was about 11. She died in 2009 from congestive heart failure.






This is Darcy, my current IG. I adopted her last May at the age of 10. She was in a puppymill until she was 8, then spent a year with the ASPCA and then a year with the Italian Greyhound Rescue Association (Midwest group). People were afraid of her age, but I think she acts like a 4 year old! Her nickname is Spaz!! Pictured here with Oscar.






And this is Ethyl. She now lives with my ex-husband, but I love her and miss her terribly. We adopted her from a no-kill shelter in 2006. At that time she was estimated to be between 10 and 15 years old. She had a rabies tag on from 1991 but the vet had no records going back that far. She is still going strong, although she's slowed down some. This pic is from 2007. She weighs 3.5lbs. You may have seen her at nationals or worlds with us.






And this is Sammy (blk/wht chi). He passed in 2009, a couple of weeks after Carmelita. We went to the vet to have his teeth cleaned and his heart literally burst while he was being examined. He was on the table and suddenly climbed up on my chest and then he passed out. They rushed him away and came back and said he wasn't going to make it. His heart had literlly burst and there was nothing they could do short of a heart transplant. He was 13 years old. This pic was taken when he was about 2 and Oscar was about 12 weeks.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 21, 2011)

I like variety so we have an assortment in our family. We have Jenna( 5 yrs Great Dane ) Mandy ( 9 yrs Scottish terrier/ Westie ) Madison ( 3 yr Havaneese )
















And Sara ( 11yr Black Lab ) Sadie ( 8 yr Llewellin Setter ) and Anne ( 5 yr Llewellin Setter ) Sadie and Anne are mother and daughter.






By far the smartest dog I've ever had was Chelsea, a Brittany, we lost her a couple years ago to Diabetes at the age of 10 years. She was an awesome dog, we still really miss her.


----------

